# Sling bag



## Kelcey

Has anyone seen/used a sling pet carrying bag. I was looking for a bag to tote Shamus around the park and/or to petsmart. They have some on etsy (for dogs/rabbits/ferrets). I'm not sure if they are hedgehog safe though. Just wondering what you guys think.


----------



## JulieAnne

I have one that is basically a sleep sack with a strap. I like it  I had to shorten the strap so it wasn't riding on my hip and bouncing her when I walked but other than that it was perfect. I got it from here: http://www.etsy.com/shop/SweetTeaScraps you just go place a custom order and tell her you want one of the carry sacks with the shoulder straps! I got mine in a paisley fabric so it looks like a purse


----------



## sklock65

JulieAnne said:


> you just go place a custom order and tell her you want one of the carry sacks with the shoulder straps! I got mine in a paisley fabric so it looks like a purse


I've been wanting to get one of those! Would you be able to post a picture of yours? I'm curious!

Also if you don't mind....I just looked at the site and was wondering what size you asked for it to be and if it has a solid bottom so hedgie doesn't get smushed haha thanks!!


----------



## JulieAnne

I'll have to get a picture of it. It doesn't have a hard bottom but Prim doesn't get smushed. I either carry it like a purse or I just use it as a snuggle bag and put it in a food container in my purse lol. Like this...


mine is about 9X9. In the winter I put a her in a fleece snuggle bag and then put her in the carry bag.

I'll get a picture as soon as I can!


----------



## JulieAnne

I should add.. the picture I posted does NOT have the carrier bag I'm referring to in it. I was just showing you how I carry her in my purse lol.


----------



## JulieAnne

OK, here's a picture of it!!



The shoulder strap was REALLY long so I ended up making it a lot shorter, not hard to do. Can just tie it or cut it and sew it back on a sewing machine. Easy Peasy.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386

SO cute! I want one!


----------



## sklock65

Thanks so much! I already contacted her yesterday to find out about pricing and I still had a few other questions but that picture seals the deal for me...really cute! Henry loves his snuggle sack so I'm sure he will love this. 

That picture of how you pack her to take her in your purse is so cute! Looks like she's like "Mom! Stop taking pictures and let's go!" Haha

Sorry to hijack this thread...hope the OP found it useful as well


----------



## JulieAnne

I was actually in my math class when I took that lol. I usually cover her up with a pink blanket because she likes being covered, and I don't want people to look in there and be like "uhh what's with the container you crazy lady? " Lol.y professors all knew I had her in class (I didn't necessarily tell them but they would hear students talking about the "hedgehog girl" lol) the Dean of the school saw her while I had her out between classes and fell in love lol.


----------



## sklock65

Oh my gosh I'm so jealous of that! When I lived on campus I'm pretty sure the only thing we were allowed to have was fish. Lame! Thankfully I knew nothing of hedgehogs as pets...I never would have gotten anything done! How can you focus in class? I would be so distracted by hedgie cuteness!


----------



## JulieAnne

Lol I was sometimes. Mostly just making sure she was ok but I got used to it.


----------



## Kelcey

Ah! I didn't realize I had replies. Yes, I'm definitely getting that bag  Does your hedgie use the bathroom while you're in class? Do you give food and water during outings?


----------



## JulieAnne

She doesn't usually use the bathroom but I always have Kleenex and Wet Ones in my purse just in case! 

I usually take some food and water with me, simply because if I were to get stuck somewhere I want to be prepared, also I live in Texas so it can get pretty hot and I want to make sure she has water available while running around, but she usually doesn't drink it.

Things I bring with me to class are: a snuggle bag (which she is in), a little towel that I use to cushion the bottom of the bowl in my purse, a blanket to cover the bowl with, some food, water bottle (I usually just offer it to her in the cap of the bottle), Wet Ones, and kleenex. If I take her to a friends house I also bring a sheet to put on the couch or floor so she can run on that.


----------



## Kelcey

Thanks! Shamus is finally getting use to me, so I'm going to try to take him places with me soon.


----------



## NaeLorraine

I bought this little carry pouch online at Exotic Nutrition. http://www.exoticnutrition.com/newtrcopo.html 
My little Gerdie loves it. I usually put a worn tank top or something in it so she can hide and cuddle and it smells like me too.  It has adjustable straps and its lined with super soft fleece material. It also has a mesh top so you can easily check on her from time to time. I was concerned about her quills getting stuck in the mesh but we haven't had any problems. I LOVE that it opens from both ends so it's easy to get her out.


----------



## Kelcey

Ahg!now I dont know which to get


----------



## Inky

This was the bag I had made for mine! She resized it to 12x12 to accomodate a hedgehog  http://www.etsy.com/transaction/124387997?


----------



## JulieAnne

Mine is plenty big for my Prim  She's pretty small so I could fit like 3 of her in there LOL.


----------



## Kelcey

Maybe I should wait until he is full grown then... When is that by the way?


----------



## Kelcey

Found it, 6 months  lol


----------

